# Remplacement HDD par SSD sur Imac 27" mi-2010



## Mash777 (28 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite remplacer mon HDD par un SSD 500go sur mon imac 27".

Je me suis informé sur différents forums et tutos, j'ai le matériel nécessaire et je suis prêt à me lancer dans cette opération.

Une dernière question me taraude pour la remise en route du système. Etant donné que je passe d'un disque optique à un disque ssd, me conseillez-vous de repartir sur une install neuve ou une sauvegarde time machine suffira?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Mash


----------



## Xman (28 Mars 2014)

Salut,

Oui Time Machine suffit si ton système est ad-hoc, par contre attention pour le capteur de température; tu auras sans doute besoin d'un logiciel du type "Fan Control " pour ne pas pas que les ventillos s'emballent


----------



## Mash777 (28 Mars 2014)

Ok merci pour ta réponse, j'avais plus pensé au capteur de température, j'y penserai.

Encore merci!


----------



## Mash777 (29 Mars 2014)

Rebonjour,

J'ai pu procéder à l'opération. Tout s'est bien passé et je suis en train de faire la resto. Pour l'instant les ventilons tournent à fond mais des que je peux démarrer je mettrai fancontrol.

C'est bien normal que j'ai eu un câble à ne pas brancher sur mon sud, c'est le capteur de température c'est bien ça?

Sinon je petite question. Je souhaite également rajouter de la ram. J'ai 4go actuellement. Est ce que passé à 8go est suffisant ou vous me conseiller 16go? Je vais utiliser l'ordi en boot camp avec Windows pour les jeux vidéos.

Merci pour les réponses


----------



## Xman (29 Mars 2014)

Oui le petit fil qui reliait la CM et le DD interne est bien le capteur de température.
Concernant le RAM, tout dépend de ton utilisation, de toute façon qui peut le + ....
Actuellement 8 GO doivent suffire notamment avec un SSD. Mais à toi de voir.


----------



## alador63 (31 Mars 2014)

Sinon il est possible de shunter la sonde de température mais j'ai effectuer la même opération que toi. On revis 


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Mash777 (31 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un souci suite à mon changement pour un ssd et de la ram.

J'ai donc partitionné mon ssd pour avoir maverick et windows 7. Je n'ai aucun souci sous Maverick mais je rencontre un problème bizarre sous W7.

Quand je lance un programme qui lis du son (page youtube, vlc, jeux vidéo), j'ai un petit bip aigu qui revient à peu près toute les minutes. Il me semble être accompagné d'un petit lag à chaque fois mais dur de dire si c'est une impression ou non.

J'ai déjà réinstallé l'os, testé sur d'autres enceintes, aucune différence. Je vais tester ce soir ma ram et mon ssd.

Sinon j'ai laissé branché le câble de la sonde du hdd sur la carte mère, ça pourrait être ça?
J'ai également trouvé un logiciel pour réduire la vitesse du ventilo du ssd vu qu'il n'y a plus la sonde.

Merci d'avances si certains ont des éléments de réponses ou des solutions qui pourraient être utiles.


----------



## alador63 (31 Mars 2014)

Un problème de drivers sur Windows sûrement. Si cela fonctionne correctement sur Mac je ne vois que ça


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------

